# North Carolina EMT-Basic/EMT-Paramedic Renewal



## MMiz (Apr 6, 2008)

After months of googling, I just found out that North Carolina has their own way of renewing EMT-Basic/EMT-Intermediate/EMT-Paramedic certifications.

The North Carolina Office of EMS (NCOEMS) no longer requires a specific number of hours per year or even per credentialing cycle (4 years).  Instead, the NCOEMS has decided to allow each Agency / Teaching Institution the flexibility to set their own requirements based on the system or institutional needs.

If you're *part of an agency* you must meet whatever requirements set forth by their “EMS System Plan.”

If you're *not part of an agency*, it depends on the individual ”Teaching Institution” and their respective policies as to what you must have in order to renew your cert.

If you're part of an agency, North Carolina will pay for an CEU courses you take (awesome!).  If you're not (me), then courses usually cost $50.  I'm sure I'll be proven wrong on this one, but it also appears as though EMT-B/Paramedic courses are absurdly cheap (only a hundred or so).  I'm not sure if this is a state thing, or you also have to pay for the college credits you're taking.  I hope to find out soon.

I'm posting this so that others that google the same phrase will have the information.  EMTLife.com was the site that came up when I started my google search, and I hope to add a bit more knowledge to the internet! h34r:


----------

